# Luz inalambrica....



## chaky2007 (Abr 21, 2007)

hola a todos, (pido disculpas por un tema anterior, de verdad estoy arrpentido, espero sepan comprender) lo qeu vengo a tratar, hay alguna forma de da "apagar" la luz de manera inalambrica, algo simple, con determiando boton se cierre el paso de energia y con otro boton se abra... 

espero aberme hecho entender.

saludos y gracias


----------



## Memphis (Abr 22, 2007)

Hola chaky2007, un colega mio hizo algo parecido usando el receptor de infrarojos de una vieja TV con el que activava y descactivava un rele con el mando... pero claro no puedes hacerlo desde cualquier sitio tienes que tener el receptor a tiro y alimentado a la tension k necesita...es una idea... nose como funcionan estos receptores si alguien tiene un esquema se agredeceria (ami tb me interesa )


----------



## chaky2007 (Abr 22, 2007)

es una muy buena idea, ya que lo quiero cuando estoy dentro de la habitacion, creo qeu eso alcanza unos 5 o 6 metros. el problema es en donde consigo el receptor de un tele, alguine tiene algun dato de como hacerlo o si se les ocurre otra idea, gracias y saludos


----------



## aliteroid (Abr 22, 2007)

Lo mejor es hacerlo con un control por radio o ultrasonido asi podras encenderla sin tener que apuntar al receptor, yo tambien estoy interesado en hacerlo que les prece si lo hacemos juntos, decidan cual es la mejor opcion de las que les mencioné


----------



## chaky2007 (Abr 24, 2007)

me quedo con lo de la radio (ultrasonido nunca vi, soy muuuuuuy novato) me anoto


----------

